
Sea sponge could be the first animal on Earth [video] - adamsi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKfNVYCu6Us
======
adamsi
Related article: [http://news.mit.edu/2016/earth-first-animal-simple-sea-
spong...](http://news.mit.edu/2016/earth-first-animal-simple-sea-sponge-0222)

